# Motor mounts , second time around!



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

I had asked this question before.... which side is the higher mount ( that bolts to the cross member)?
Answer I got was higher one on the drivers side ( pictures were sent to confirm by TMP( Mitch)).
Finally got the motor in, and the pan sits almost right on the the brake line that crosses the pan back to front on the right ( passengers) side. tHere is really no clearance on this side. Drivers side has much more. Are the stamped mounts ( ones that bolt to the frame) on the correct side? Feel kind of stupid asking this, but it's a real p-i-t-a to pull motor out and swap if not right. I am using the two bolt MightyMounts and it is a 455 with a Milodon oil pan ( factory repo) ( so it says).
Motor also sits listing 1.7 degrees down on the passenger side.
What is the approx clearance under the pan to the crossmember as a check?
Ride is a 65 GTO.

Thanks for the help.

rich :confused


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm mostly done with my frame (it's rolling again!) and am turning to engine rebuild.

I put the restored frame mounts on a couple months ago. My higher one is on the driver side. I wouldn't think I mixed them up when I originally removed, bagged, and tagged them a year ago.

We need more assurances here. I have already purchased the Mighty Mounts too and would hate to run into your frustrating situation.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

injn37 said:


> What is the approx clearance under the pan to the crossmember as a check?
> Ride is a 65 GTO.


Mines about 3/8" in the back and 1/4" in the front.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Got it in finally. MaL, you are correct, higher one on the drivers side.
For some reason, I needed to shim under both mounts .100 and everything went together good. Not much room here! With my streetrods, you can cheat all you want when there is a conflict.
Thanks for the info Rukee, mine is about that now for clearances.
Only advice I can offer as to the Mighty Mounts, is that with Doug's headers, there is a tab on both motor mounts that has to be bent up on the drivers mount and I just cut 1/4" of the tab on the passenger's side , as this mount is in compression.

Otherwise they are fine. Make sure the bolt hole and the threaded hole are parallel to eachother.

thanks,

rich :cheers


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

TMP-Mitch hasn't missed yet!

Dec-Jan is my timeframe for mounting the engine, I'll keep your post bookmarked for a reminder on a possible shim.


----------

